# Rosebuds dirt journal



## Rosebud

Hi mp peeps.
After a miserable summer grow I vow to not do that again. I have regrouped, re read, and got stoned and thought about how I can improve my grow. I got lots of imput through you guys and have decided to reuse 32 gallons of spent FFOF soil and that is my base for  making dirt. super soil I hope. This is the composter that Nchef recommended. I thought i could put it together but no, 40 screws and nuts later Mr rb did a great job in three hours.  The bad news it is too heavy for me to turn, but it will get lighter as it goes. This really ticks me off. 







So i added 5 gallons of well rotted homemade compost, a couple cups of compost starter which is whitney farms.. blood meal, bone meal, kelpmeal, dried chicekn ****, I will throw a small amount of epson salts and more stuff soon. This will cook a couple months and see what we get.  Where does one get green sand?

Pictures of plants to follow, thanks to you all for help this summer...Organic's is a challange, but i am up to it. ha.


----------



## Sol

I got mine at my local grow shop. not sure if its so great for me indoors, cus it takes so long to break down, but looks like you got all the good stuff covered.
 Greensand is also used to cast metal so perhaps if you cant get out to find it, here is an article on making your own....

Making Green Sand

Green Sand is used for metal casting. Simply put, it is a mixture of sand, bentonite clay, and a bit of water.

Bentonite is used in clumping cat litter, so to make green sand, I ground up some cat litter in a ball mill of my own design.


 Not sure if this applies to horticulture though

The drum is a 5-gallon paint pail, turned at 32 rpm. The grinding media was about 2.5 gallons of crushed granite rocks, ranging in size from 1" to 3". Six pounds of Tidy Cat clumping cat litter were dumped on top of the rocks, and the drum turned for 1.5 hours. This ground the cat liter very finely. (If you do this, wear a dust mask when you handle the bentonite.)

The ground bentonite (I guess you could call it "cat litter flour" - yuck) was added to a 5-gallon bucket of "fine" masonry sand. The bucket contained nine inches of sand, so I added one inch of bentonite to achieve a 10% bentonite mixture, and mixed the two dry for about ten minutes. I added about 32 oz water in six ounce (coffee cup) increments, mixing constantly between additions, over a period of several hours. I stopped adding water when the sand started to display "packability", or whatever you want to call it. Here is my Dave Gingery imitation...


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, i had no idea. Thank you Solanero.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Rose*


Happy Growing

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked

Nice Rose......sweet composter.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the veg closet. Also a pic of the last of Kalichakra 1 (tall) and 2 (short). I won't continue with them, i like them very well, but not better then satori and i find myself always smoking the satori...







​
Thanks for stopping in *4U* and *Hammy*.

I am running1 hashberry, 3 more medicine woman, 1 trainwreck, 1 Jack Herer (very happy to have  back with me)


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hey Rose


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hello Rosie Veg rooms looking good I see the micro is hangin in ther


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Jack, the micro is so micro it is almost dead..


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Rosie

Looking awesome as always, my friend!


----------



## nouvellechef

Looks good. Your well on your way to having a grow that will seem easy. Almost auto pilot. You need to be careful though as you embark here. Its critical you cover all your bases to have a mix that will cycle a 17 week or so plant, with nothing added and have a lush plant on the day you chop. You should really try and find the stuff in my recipe. I know you can find the stuff locally, just need to look around. Look up Conway farms, for soybean meal. Their local. Call them and find out where is close to you they stock product. Blood meal is very poor choice for longterm N. I know, I tried. As far as the other stuff, its around, just need to find it, buy it and you will be stocked for years to come. Let me know if you cant find anything.

PS, I didnt see a few very important ingredients. Lime? The most important thing in the mix. A innoculant(myco), another super important item.


----------



## Sol

Perfect time to jump in (please?) and ask about above mentioned innoculant(myco).  Is that something that you have to buy?? Thats' what kick-starts all the bacterial life,right? What else can be used if not store bought only?  Does mushroom compost do the same thing?

Oh and thank you


----------



## Parcero

Good luck for this grow.

I try to hang around and learn something about organic growing.


----------



## nouvellechef

Solanero said:
			
		

> Perfect time to jump in (please?) and ask about above mentioned innoculant(myco).  Is that something that you have to buy?? Thats' what kick-starts all the bacterial life,right? What else can be used if not store bought only?  Does mushroom compost do the same thing?
> 
> Oh and thank you



Yes on kickstart, no on mushroom compost(very little benefit). You can order online. Really couple ways of doing it. You can mix it into the soil mix and just water or you can mix up tiny batches and dip each rooted clone into the liquid. It only takes one jolt to get her going. The ladder of the 2 is the cheap route. I forgot the place I ordered from. Was local. Wetdog will know it. Pic of a guy holding a side by side of 2 onions. One that got the juice, other that didn't. Like night and day.


----------



## Rosebud

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks good. Your well on your way to having a grow that will seem easy. Almost auto pilot. You need to be careful though as you embark here. Its critical you cover all your bases to have a mix that will cycle a 17 week or so plant, with nothing added and have a lush plant on the day you chop. You should really try and find the stuff in my recipe. I know you can find the stuff locally, just need to look around. Look up Conway farms, for soybean meal. Their local. Call them and find out where is close to you they stock product. Blood meal is very poor choice for longterm N. I know, I tried. As far as the other stuff, its around, just need to find it, buy it and you will be stocked for years to come. Let me know if you cant find anything.
> 
> PS, I didnt see a few very important ingredients. Lime? The most important thing in the mix. A innoculant(myco), another super important item.



Thanks Novelle! I am not done yet... i will find out about the green sand, the lime and the soybean meal etc this week.  But thank you so much. The mychorizz...stuff is available here too.


----------



## Roddy

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes on kickstart, no on mushroom compost(very little benefit). You can order online. Really couple ways of doing it. You can mix it into the soil mix and just water or you can mix up tiny batches and dip each rooted clone into the liquid. It only takes one jolt to get her going. The ladder of the 2 is the cheap route. I forgot the place I ordered from. Was local. Wetdog will know it. Pic of a guy holding a side by side of 2 onions. One that got the juice, other that didn't. Like night and day.



I use and love this myself!


----------



## Rosebud

I do have access to as lots of dried horse manure, but I'm nor sure about using that? Opinions?


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I do have access to as lots of dried horse manure, but I'm nor sure about using that? Opinions?



IDK. Sure mutt luvs his horse dung.


----------



## BBFan

Sol said:
			
		

> I got mine at my local grow shop. not sure if its so great for me indoors, cus it takes so long to break down, but looks like you got all the good stuff covered.
> Greensand is also used to cast metal so perhaps if you cant get out to find it, here is an article on making your own....
> 
> Making Green Sand
> ...


That is not the same as greensand used for horticulture. Don't use this for plants!

Recycled soil and compost are loaded with fungi and bacteria.

What I don't understand is why you need to re-add everything at the end of the run :confused2: ????? If you've already added lime, greensand, rock phosphate, azomite, bonemeal, etc- there's no way this stuff has broken down after 1 or 2 runs.  Takes years.

Rose- I wouldn't add blood meal till you're ready to grow.


----------



## Rosebud

"What I don't understand is why you need to re-add everything at the end of the run ????? If you've already added lime, greensand, rock phosphate, azomite, bonemeal, etc- there's no way this stuff has broken down after 1 or 2 runs. Takes years." BBFAN

I have not added those things BB. The only thing i have in there is 35 gallons of spent FFOF used soil. 5 gallons of homeade compost, (that is heavy eggshells btw) and two cups of the compost starter. I just did that to add a little heat. I am not done adding stuff. I have not added lime or anything else on your list, should I? thanks, as always for your input.


----------



## nouvellechef

BBFan said:
			
		

> That is not the same as greensand used for horticulture. Don't use this for plants!
> 
> Recycled soil and compost are loaded with fungi and bacteria.
> 
> What I don't understand is why you need to re-add everything at the end of the run :confused2: ????? If you've already added lime, greensand, rock phosphate, azomite, bonemeal, etc- there's no way this stuff has broken down after 1 or 2 runs.  Takes years.
> 
> Rose- I wouldn't add blood meal till you're ready to grow.



I just highly doubt it will run another 17 weeks on water and be lush green with no def come chop time. I am not gonna try it, but I will watch you do it


----------



## pcduck

Rose your local nurseries should carry greensand, easier to find in Spring. 



			
				http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5150 said:
			
		

> Horse Manure (0.7-0.3-0.6) - is richer in nitrogen than cattle or swine manure, *so it ishot" manure*. A common source of horse manure is rural stables, where owners usually bed the beasts very well. Horse manures sourced from stables, therefore, may also contain large amounts of other organic matter such as wood shavings or straw with manure mixed in. Some sources of mushroom compost contain large quantities of horse manure and bedding in their mix. So from one standpoint, horseshit's use in herb growing is already fairly well documented. Horseshit, *because it is hot, should be composted along with other manures and higher carbon materials, and in some cases wet down, to prevent it from cooking too hot and fast which destroys potential plant nutrients. *As is true with all the different manures, healthier, well maintained animals will produce more nutritious and better balanced fertilizer. Since horses are usually well tended, this means horse manure from stables is usually a pretty good source for those in search of ****. Unfortunately, horse crap also contains a higher number of weed seeds than other comparable manure fertilizers.






			
				http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/organic/blood-meal-fertilizer.htm said:
			
		

> Using Blood Meal To Improve Your Garden Soil
> 
> By Heather Rhoades
> 
> If you are looking to incorporate more organic gardening methods into your garden, you may have come across a fertilizer called blood meal. You may be wondering what is blood meal?, what is blood meal used for? or is blood meal a good fertilizer? These are all good questions. Read on to learn more about blood meal as an organic fertilizer.
> What Is Blood Meal?
> 
> Blood meal is pretty much as the name says. It is dried animal blood, typically cow blood, but it can also be the blood of any animal that goes through meat packing plants. The blood is collected after the animals are killed and then dried to make a powder.
> What Is Blood Meal Used For?
> 
> Blood meal is a nitrogen amendment that you can add to your garden. Adding blood meal to garden soil will help raise the level of nitrogen and will help plants to grow more lush and green.
> 
> The nitrogen in blood meal can also help raise the acid level of your soil, which is beneficial to some kinds of plants that prefer soils with low pH (acidic soil).
> 
> *Be careful to closely follow the instructions on how to apply the blood meal that you have purchased as it is a very concentrated form of nitrogen. Too much nitrogen in the soil can, at best, keep the plants from flowering or fruiting and, at worst, burn the plant and possibly kill them.*
> 
> Blood meal is also used as a deterrent for some animals, such as moles, squirrels and deer. It is thought the smell of blood meal is not appealing to these animals.
> Is Blood Meal A Good Fertilizer?
> 
> Many organic gardeners like to use blood meal as a fertilizer. It can quickly add nitrogen to the soil, which can be a plus for soil that has been drained of nitrogen through repeated plantings. An example of this is vegetable beds.
> *
> There are some things you should be aware of when using blood meal. As mentioned, it can burn your plants if not used properly.* Blood meal may also attract unwanted visitors, such as dogs, raccoons, possums and other meat eating or omnivorous animals.
> 
> If you cannot find blood meal or you do not want to use blood meal in your organic garden, you can instead use feather meal or the vegetarian alternative, alfalfa meal.



When I use blood meal, I put it early when amending my soil. Just my $0.02

Hope this helps Rose:bong:


----------



## Rosebud

Fabulous info. The horses in question eat pellet food..But  yes, stable/pasture horses. Thank you so much Duck.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Organics is amazing... I dont have the space to compost, but once I am settled down and done with college, I'll have a compost bin as well as a "homemade" water only soil mix. It's just so beneficial to be able to reuse the soil. I've even seen no till organics, the plants just thrive.


----------



## Roddy

pcduck said:
			
		

> Rose your local nurseries should carry greensand, easier to find in Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use blood meal, I put it early when amending my soil. Just my $0.02
> 
> Hope this helps Rose:bong:



Good info, pc

I thought the manure might be a "hot" manure. We had once thought to use chicken crap since my buddy bought an old egg farm and there was plenty lol...but after watching it steam for 3 winters, never even getting snow to cover it......


----------



## HemperFi

Hey, a little bit of that steaming chicken **** wouldn't hurt a bit -- I'm thinking.


----------



## Rosebud

Chicken **** is great but hot. I started my compost about ten years ago with some great barnyard manure from my dads farm. Well rotted. I thought that was great mojo for the grow.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hemper, Roddy, Oso, thanks for stopping by...


----------



## tcbud

I want to watch this one *Rose*.  I havent been keeping up much here last few weeks, and didnt know your summer grow was going south (except the yellow leaves I read about...)
Anyway, I will try to keep up here.

Good to see you doing the organic thing.

I always thought horse poo had to stand for a year before using it straight into a garden.  Just some old gardening info I am recalling.

Good luck to you* Rose,* and Good Grow!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you TC. You are right about the horse manure. I would use it in my compost because it would reach the right temp to kill the grass seed, but what i am making isn't going to be hot enough to do that. ( i don't think)..Kinda flying by the seat of my pants here. ha.

I have been keeping up on you and i am glad your in the recliner to do your trim. I harvested a train wreck today and thought of you and all the work you are doing.


----------



## dman1234

Im always up for a Rosebud grow journal, Im in Rose. teach me organic.


----------



## Sol

I'm glad you caught the part i added about not being sure if this could be used in horticulture,  because i was'nt sure but just wanted to help


----------



## Rosebud

I appreciate your help Sol. Thank you.

Dman, I am not qualified to teach anything  but organics in the rose garden,,,not the pot garden, but hey, we will learn together. So glad you are here.


----------



## BBFan

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I just highly doubt it will run another 17 weeks on water and be lush green with no def come chop time. I am not gonna try it, but I will watch you do it


 
Agree that need to re-amend with a nitrogen source, maybe calcium and magnesium in a chelated form, but many of the things I mentioned take years to break down and wwill continue to feed.


----------



## BBFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have not added those things BB. The only thing i have in there is 35 gallons of spent FFOF used soil. 5 gallons of homeade compost, (that is heavy eggshells btw) and two cups of the compost starter. I just did that to add a little heat. I am not done adding stuff. I have not added lime or anything else on your list, should I? thanks, as always for your input.


 
Hi Rose!  Really depends on what's in there.  If you're going to continue brewing teas, probably not much.  IMO a little lime would help, but really depends on the ph of your water and teas.

My experience is that over time reused soil can start to break down, mostly with peat based soils- and starts to compact and not retain water.  Adding some more peat and perlite will help maintain good water retention and aeration which is usually the biggest problem I run in to, but that only after a few runs- not on the 2nd.

Compost is a beautiful thing.  Adding it right to the soil improves tilth, adds nutrients, and plenty of microbial life.  I usually add some earth worm castings too, which is a pretty good source of nitrogen.

Have fun in the dirt Rose!


----------



## niteshft

Oh boy!!! Rosebud has started a new thread! Something for me to look foreward to when I log on. You're gonna like the rewards of playing in the dirt Rose, dirt under the nails aside, lol. Have fun!!


----------



## orangesunshine

excited for you *Rosebud*---subscribed and pulling up my chair---:icon_smile:


----------



## Sol

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes on kickstart, no on mushroom compost(very little benefit). You can order online. Really couple ways of doing it. You can mix it into the soil mix and just water or you can mix up tiny batches and dip each rooted clone into the liquid. It only takes one jolt to get her going. The ladder of the 2 is the cheap route. I forgot the place I ordered from. Was local. Wetdog will know it. Pic of a guy holding a side by side of 2 onions. One that got the juice, other that didn't. Like night and day.




 Not to keep going with this,... but was that stuff by chance called Humega  or Zho?


----------



## nouvellechef

Sol said:
			
		

> Not to keep going with this,... but was that stuff by chance called Humega  or Zho?



Great White


----------



## Roddy

Hate to derail, but do you use mycho and ryzho? I'm thinking the ryzho is for rooting only while the mycho is the microbes?


----------



## orangesunshine

great white is mycorrhizae---


----------



## Roddy

Yes, I was checking it out yesterday at the hydro shop...$44 fro a little jar that looked about the size of a noxema bottle. Different than the ryzho? I bought the zho thinking I was buying the myco...

Again, sorry for this Rosie...


----------



## Rosebud

Ya'll just discuss, it is all good. Thanks for being here peeps.


----------



## Rosebud

I just purchased a soil test kit. It tests PH, even though I don't think it matters in organic, i am tired of not knowing that for sure, so now i will. It also tests N,P,K. I have more yellowing going on and I need to figure this out.


----------



## Roddy

So it lets you know when you need a certain nute?


----------



## Rosebud

that's what the box says. Just the npk.


----------



## Rosebud

This is a pic of Jack Herer in Veg... I gotta figure it out before it gets to flower... The water and dirt need to settle before i can test and that can take between 30 min to 24 hours. My bet it is low in N...  to be continued.




​


----------



## pcduck

Rose said:
			
		

> My bet it is low in N...



I bet you are right


----------



## HemperFi

Sure is a pretty plant though.


----------



## BBFan

This is not the first time with this exact same issue is it Rose?


----------



## bho_expertz

You need to put more N in the soil. That is for sure. Some Humus perhaps ?

Good Luck


----------



## Rosebud

BBFan said:
			
		

> This is not the first time with this exact same issue is it Rose?



No it isn't the first time BB. I am having trouble and it is the same fox farm I have been using for years. I don't get it. That is why i am doing my own soil for next grows.

My ph was fine, my dirt has N, just not the plant ha.
I am fertilizing way more then i ever have because I have to. yikes.


----------



## Mutt

Top dress with worm castings. no risk of burning and has mainly N. 
and it is readily available, does not need a break down period.


----------



## Rosebud

i will get some today Mutt, thank you.


----------



## drfting07

I have trouble finding worm castings. My gardening stores dont carry it.


----------



## Roddy

Any big hunting/fishing stores there that sell bulk worms? I have a local shop that has worms, crickets, minnows etc, also sells equipment and hunting supplies. They have tons and tons of worm castings, bagged up in #30 bags for $2/bag.


----------



## Roddy

Mutt said:
			
		

> Top dress with worm castings. no risk of burning and has mainly N.
> and it is readily available, does not need a break down period.



This is what I do....


----------



## TicTac

It might not be easy, specially getting it all set-up, but it's worth doing! Glad to see that Jack Herer, Rose. A friend kept a couple of little babies for me while I was out of commission. I haven't seen them for 3 months, and I can't wait. Yours are off to a good start, it looks like!


----------



## Rosebud

Nice to see you tictac, it has been a while. Love the Jack. Hope everything is ok with you.

Thanks for dropping in guys, Worm **** here i come. Everyone gets worm ****, it's a great day..


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, all the vegging plants got a warm shower and worm castings. Thanks Mutt.  I am not going to tell you how much i paid for worm ****. I put a lot on, like two cups a plant on some.


----------



## Sol

Not sure what an average price is buy i paid 25$ for a 5 gal. bucket full.  Thats a small local store that gets them from a local farmer. I took into account that i wanted the bucket anyway for a Hempy project.


----------



## BBFan

Mutt said:
			
		

> Top dress with worm castings. no risk of burning and has mainly N.
> and it is readily available, does not need a break down period.


 
Good post Mutt!  Also a great source of active bacteria and fungi.


----------



## Rosebud

Well I dumped a lot of worm castings on these veging plants and it helped quickly. Here is a pic of the vegging.. 3 medicine woman, 2 satoris, 1 jack, 1 hashberry, a train wreck, and now  2 new plants given to me, a bermese kush and a skywalker og.  The two new ones are in coco, can i just put them in soil and they will be ok? I had never seen coco before.  

   Thank you Mutt for the worm **** idea. ya saved us.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Nice veg room rose got lots o strains in there


----------



## bho_expertz

Looking good Rose :aok:


----------



## lordhighlama

hello rosie!  :ccc:   nice to see you've made the move to organic.  Looks like you've got a nice stable going these days.  :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

LORDHIGHLAMA, so good to see you. I missed you. I have always been organic, just never made my own soil mix till now. Since you were gone my grow went south, thus the idea of my own soil, with the good help of the folks around here.

How much lime peeps?


----------



## Rosebud

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Nice veg room rose got lots o strains in there




Thanks Lemon Jack, some day it will be just satori and med woman and jack, and....lol.I want to grow just a couple and really get stocked up on some, but too many strains, so little time.


----------



## Rosebud

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looking good Rose :aok:


 Thank you kindly...did you know I got some Larry seeds?


----------



## ArtVandolay

Looking real nice, Rose!  I think I spotted your pop can fun grow, too :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama

Rosebud said:
			
		

> LORDHIGHLAMA, so good to see you. I missed you. I have always been organic, just never made my own soil mix till now. Since you were gone my grow went south, thus the idea of my own soil, with the good help of the folks around here.
> 
> How much lime peeps?


 
Good call, for some reason I though you had run some ff for a while.  I like that compost bin the hubby put together for you.  Much better than a swimming pool.


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you kindly...did you know I got some Larry seeds?



Didn't knew. Congrats :aok:

This weekend will start some Satori and Larry beans :hubba:.


----------



## Rosebud

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Good call, for some reason I though you had run some ff for a while.  I like that compost bin the hubby put together for you.  Much better than a swimming pool.



I used FFOF soil, not nutes. Does that count? 
How are you doing?


----------



## Rosebud

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Looking real nice, Rose!  I think I spotted your pop can fun grow, too :hubba:




Art is here, yes! the pop can grow isn't so much fun really, unless your THG or Hamster, or any of the other gifted growers. Mine just yells at me every time I go in there and says to get her outta the can...


----------



## pcduck

Rose the can was to big need to think micro

Your grow is looking nice


----------



## HemperFi

Happy you got it under control Rosy, Looks fine now.


----------



## BBFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How much lime peeps?


 
Hiya Rose.  IMO it depends on the ph of your water.  The more acidic your water is, the more the lime reacts, the more calcium and magnesium becomes available.

The ph of my water averages about 8.2.  Quite high.  Lime reacts more to acid than alkali.

A rule of thumb is 1 tablespoon per gallon of soil.  If your water is acidic, add more, up to 2 tablespoons per gallon.

Just my opinion.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Rosebud

pcduck said:
			
		

> Rose the can was to big need to think micro
> 
> Your grow is looking nice



Duck, that is amazing. and funny. Thank you. That is TINY!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks *Hemper*, it has been a worry. Thank goodness I have medicine for that. ha. Thanks for stopping in.

*BBFan*, my water is 6.8. what do you think? Thank you for stopping by and for your help.


----------



## nouvellechef

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hiya Rose.  IMO it depends on the ph of your water.  The more acidic your water is, the more the lime reacts, the more calcium and magnesium becomes available.
> 
> The ph of my water averages about 8.2.  Quite high.  Lime reacts more to acid than alkali.
> 
> A rule of thumb is 1 tablespoon per gallon of soil.  If your water is acidic, add more, up to 2 tablespoons per gallon.
> 
> Just my opinion.  Hope it helps.



I agree. Mine is 8.2 tap. Think my recipe calculates to be 1.5tb per gal for lime.


----------



## BBFan

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I agree. Mine is 8.2 tap. Think my recipe calculates to be 1.5tb per gal for lime.


 
Hey NC- You still adding epsom to your mix for additional mag?  Do you add an additional cal source?

Rose- At 6.8 your water is pretty neutral and won't react with your lime but it should cause reactions with the peat in your soil which would then react with the lime.  You might consider alternate sources for calcium and magnesium though and not rely as much on the lime.  Bone meal is a good source of calcium and epsom salts should help with magnesium.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you BBF AGAIN. sorry I  ask you so many questions.

My home made compost has a lot of eggshells in it, I guess I could add the bone meal and I was planing on using epsom salts. This first run is a crap shoot as I have the compost added. 
I sure appreciate all your help.
Thanks again NChef.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys!
took down the sick Medicine women yesterday.. very sad harvest, but today is better.
This is Kalichakra pheno #2. The indica version...she is amber and coming down today.


​


----------



## lordhighlama

ohhh pretty lady.  
Hey rosie, didn't see it in the thread but are you watering with molasses?  Seems that during flower when I watered with sugar it seemed to keep the girls in better health than without.  I would hit them with it every other watering.


----------



## Rosebud

Everything i am feeding has molasses in it. Thanks Lama, I had a mess this summer and started feeding like mad. The plant above had more food then any one before her. But the soil wasn't as good. 
Do you do straight  molasses a TBL to gallon? How much do you use? I will add some to my other yellow girls. Thanks again Lama, sure is nice to have you  back.


----------



## Roddy

Yes, I love my molasses!! How's it going, Rosie??


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Roddy, how you doing? 


Just got done with this little lady.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---nice blouse------i like molasses in my coffee


----------



## Rosebud

Blouse, Orange? ... Hi Orange..So good to see you. Blouse? I hate it when my slowness shows. lol


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, i get it, hanger, blouse..ok. glad you like it Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine

:yay: :rofl: :48: :clap: eace: :ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Everything i am feeding has molasses in it. Thanks Lama, I had a mess this summer and started feeding like mad. The plant above had more food then any one before her. But the soil wasn't as good.
> Do you do straight molasses a TBL to gallon? How much do you use? I will add some to my other yellow girls. Thanks again Lama, sure is nice to have you back.


 
I do roughly 2TBL per gallon.  But remember I'm a free pourer.


----------



## Rosebud

That is one of the reasons i like you Lama, you free pourer you.

Here is some *Kalichakra* the sativa pheno. I took most of it last weekend and finished today. You cans see the fresh on the left and semi- dried on the right.


Still trying to get all the ingredients for my new dirt. I need a new attitude. I have thrip in the veg room pretty bad. Sprayed it last night and will hit it again in 4-5 days. 
I am calling around to micro breweries for rice hulls.. 

THanks ALL!


----------



## lordhighlama

are you hanging those over your bed.  lol


----------



## Rosebud

No,:giggle: :giggle: That was just for the picture, the guest room closet is where it drys.. and that is the guest room which is now called the veg and dry room.
Here I will show you a pic if you promise not to give neg rep for thrip. ha.


----------



## lordhighlama

haha... guests are overrated!


----------



## Rosebud

Really!... I am thinking I need to get a tent in there as people here at the holidays may wonder why the closet is glowing.


----------



## bho_expertz

I really like to see pics of hanging buds ... Congrats Rose ... More smoke .


----------



## BBFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Really!... I am thinking I need to get a tent in there as people here at the holidays may wonder why the closet is glowing.


Hi Rose!  How are you?

Tell them it's the elves working their magic.


----------



## Sol

:ciao: :banana:   Hiya Rose


----------



## Roddy

Nice, Rosie!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks guys for dropping in.
Put *Train wreck*, a reveged *Jack*, and a terrible sick clone of *Hashberry* in flower today. Took clones first of course.
Hope you all have a great day! Lets smoke!


----------



## maineharvest

Looks great RB!  So you liked the Jack enough to do a reveg?


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad you asked Maine. I really like Jack Herer, I think it is a very special variety. It was the first harvest i did a "cure by the numbers", a sticky here. I save it for special occasions. It is not my daily smoke. But yes, I want to always have a Jack. It is relaxing without putting you out. I wish I could explain it better. Everyone should try a JH in their lifetime.


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up girl I hope everything is good,I see you are still at it,miss everyone....peace


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosie, I didn't read the whole journal, got here late.  I like horse manure but I don't know if it is good for MJ.  When I was a kid we always had a garden and horses.  It works real well in a garden though.  Nice looking plants you got going.  I'll check back later,  Peace and stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey PP, very good to see you. You don't need to read the whole thing. My grow was lousy, now i am making dirt to make the grow better. Now your caught up.
How are you?

Hey Mrfist, how are you? Long time no see.


----------



## meetmrfist2

been busy with the music thing,startin to slow down for the winter...your ladies are lookin good,no grow is lousy if you dont have to go on the street to find a buzz .......peace


----------



## powerplanter

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey PP, very good to see you. You don't need to read the whole thing. My grow was lousy, now i am making dirt to make the grow better. Now your caught up.
> How are you?
> 
> Still fighting the power. LOL  How have you been doing?  The state denied my disability again.  I guess we'll get it figured out eventually.   :icon_smile:  Just checkin out every ones grows'.  Stay safe Rosie.  PEACE


----------



## Rosebud

Did you have an attorney PP? I am sorry that happened. In this state they say the third time is the charm, I hope you get it soon.  Stop in more often.


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah, I have an attorney.  Ohio is one of the worst states to try and get disability.  Average wait is two years, and can go as far as five years.  I've been at it for three so far.  No income except for my wife's and my son helps us out.  That's why I haven't been around as much lately.  Ohio just try's to starve you out.  HA  They don't know who they are messing with.  LOL  Any way, my birthday was Thursday and my wife's was yesterday, 11-11-11, so I feel a little better today.  We got lottery tickets yesterday so maybe I'll be able to tell Ohio where to get off.  Sorry for the rant.:rant:   Take care Rosie.


----------



## Rosebud

You can rant here anytime. You guys have been going through a tough time, but your hanging in and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!And to your wife on 11-11-11. Tell her Happy Birthday too.
Can you apply again or what is next? Stay strong.


----------



## powerplanter

Thanks for the birthday wish and the wife says thanks also.  I have another appeal if I want to appeal.  The lawyers are looking to see if I could win.  If I appeal this decision then I wouldn't have another appeal and wouldn't be able to file another app.  This is a rule they just made recently, just my luck.  If I don't appeal I can file another application, but then it's another two years.  So now we're just taking it one day at a time.  I keep telling myself it will just be a mater of time, hopefully before I am homeless.  Thanks again Rosebud.  You and yours take care.  PEACE


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys, 
I have a new tent. Here is a pic of the veg in the new tent.



NC, are you here? I am about ready to use blood meal instead of the soy that i can't get, and perilite for the rice hulls. I want to get this going. What do you think? Any suggestions please?


----------



## Rosebud

I cloned *Medicine woman* and *satori *and they will go in to flower today.
I used rapid rooters and superthrive for the first time. Oh i cloned a *Burmese Kush* that was laid on me and I haven't smoked it yet. It is in cocoa so it will be fun to transplant and see what that stuff is. 

I have the last of the yellow plants to harvest today. 2 satori. Small yield. But the ones going in to flower look like my usual grows, you know, green?

Pretty boring stuff, i know. Thanks for being here.


----------



## kaotik

i see you're movin on up, congrats on the tent rose


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for coming by Kaotik. The tent rocks so far.
How are you? Haven't seen you in a long time.


----------



## kaotik

yeah i took a little hiatus.. you'll never see a big drawn out goodbye thread or me blowing up and burnin any bridges.. i just quietly vanish into the dark  

but i'm comin by and lurkin again 

so are you completely upgraded from the shower? or is the tent just for vegging?


----------



## Rosebud

The tent is just for veging. The bathtub has a piece of ply wood on it and that is where I flower still. Gotta love the shower wand for watering. Wish I had a big deep sink that i don't mind messing up for the plants with molasses.

Please don't quietly or loudly vanish.It is nice to see you.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I cloned *Medicine woman* and *satori *and they will go in to flower today.
> I used rapid rooters and superthrive for the first time. Oh i cloned a *Burmese Kush* that was laid on me and I haven't smoked it yet. It is in cocoa so it will be fun to transplant and see what that stuff is.
> 
> I have the last of the yellow plants to harvest today. 2 satori. Small yield. But the ones going in to flower look like my usual grows, you know, green?
> 
> Pretty boring stuff, i know. Thanks for being here.


 
Rose, I dont know if I just got lucky with a single seed but my Buku,(Burmese Kush) is some of the finest smoke we have had, Its very popular with any friend i smoke it with.
I will be interested to see if you get somthing similar or if I just got lucky once.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> I have a new tent. Here is a pic of the veg in the new tent.View attachment 180319
> 
> 
> NC, are you here? I am about ready to use blood meal instead of the soy that i can't get, and perilite for the rice hulls. I want to get this going. What do you think? Any suggestions please?



Really? Crazy you cant get soy. You called Conway? PM me your zipcode and I will find it for you. I am really against using blood. I have done it and the results were less than stunning. It works. But not like soy. No rice hulls, no biggie on that one.


----------



## Rosebud

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Rose, I dont know if I just got lucky with a single seed but my Buku,(Burmese Kush) is some of the finest smoke we have had, Its very popular with any friend i smoke it with.
> I will be interested to see if you get somthing similar or if I just got lucky once.



I have been following your grow and it did look great. I hope this one is a good one. I cloned it based on your grow, so thanks. Is it couch lock?


----------



## mainechowder

Good Morning Rose,

Could you tell me what "thrip" is? i see it mentioned here and there n this site and I am not familiar with the term.

Good looking stuff you got going on here. I'm learning a lot from it.

Thanks for sharing,

MC

PS. Argos sends a hug back at you


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have been following your grow and it did look great. I hope this one is a good one. I cloned it based on your grow, so thanks. Is it couch lock?


 
Yes it can be couch lock easily if left long, mine was an early finnisher so there is the oppourtunity to take some early and some late, the thing i love is how dense and hard the nuggs are.


----------



## Rosebud

mainechowder said:
			
		

> Good Morning Rose,
> 
> Could you tell me what "thrip" is? i see it mentioned here and there n this site and I am not familiar with the term.
> 
> Good looking stuff you got going on here. I'm learning a lot from it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> MC
> 
> 
> PS. Argos sends a hug back at you



I wish I could hug Argos. What a great guy, I can tell.

Thrips are little tiny insects that eat tiny holes in the leaves and deposit their eggs in the leaves. It can look like a "water mark" around the edge of the leaves. They aren't as destructive as spider mites. However, after spraying they will need to be sprayed again as the eggs hatch about every 4-5 days. They can be clear colored, or light green or white and have black beady eyes that scare me when looked at with a scope. 

Does that help? Thank you for stopping by and give Argos an extra treat.


----------



## mainechowder

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wish I could hug Argos. What a great guy, I can tell.
> 
> Thrips are little tiny insects that eat tiny holes in the leaves and deposit their eggs in the leaves. It can look like a "water mark" around the edge of the leaves. They aren't as destructive as spider mites. However, after spraying they will need to be sprayed again as the eggs hatch about every 4-5 days. They can be clear colored, or light green or white and have black beady eyes that scare me when looked at with a scope.
> 
> Does that help? Thank you for stopping by and give Argos an extra treat.



Great information. I have seen the word "thrips" thrown around here on the site, but wasn't quite sure what it was exactly. Thank you for filling me in, now I have one more thing to look forward to once I start growing indoors. 

MC


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hiya Rosebud!

Not really into keeping a journal but I think you'd like to know my breeding run has started!! 





It's a GChem from a private breeder friend in Australia... 

*GChem11* - TangerineHaze x PlatinumKush (m) x Chemdawg D (f) 3


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Oso, I see your modesty is intact with your signature line.HAHAHAHA  Good to see you and green mojo to the breeding journey.

Speaking of Green mojo, I need some. Last grow i underfed, read starved, my plants and this grow i have weird fake green and nute burn. What happened to the grower i used to be? 

Can't wait to get my dirt done. Anyone know a *substitute* for the *soybean meal* from NChef's recipe???? That is all i am waiting for. 

This dirt is outside on the patio and it is below freezing here, will the active microbes live through the winter? Should I water it all in? Or wait to water each pot? Hm help is needed.
Here is the flower room, *Medicine woman, train wreck, hashberry*, 2nd pic *trainwreck*, the last two are *medicine women.*













Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## tcbud

Looking excellent Rosebud.

Hope you are having a wonderful *Holiday Season.*


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---always nice to see you---i like your lineup---and the grow is looking good too---:hubba:---i would pm nc for the substitute and might guess that he would suggest hitting the alfalfa a little harder---no doubt i'll be wrong---but it is just a guess---still eating leftovers here---making a huge pot of split pea and ham soup today---hope you are well---


----------



## Rosebud

thanks TC, it is a little bit of a challenge this grow..

Hey Orange, thanks for stopping by. Ham and pea soup sounds wonderful. I ate too much that is for sure. I am over that I hope. you made me laugh yesterday again so thank you. I can't remember what it was, perhaps i am stoned.

I asked NChef if i could use blood meal and he said no. I just hope this dirt works out. I put a 5 gallons of homemade compost in it. I would like to use more, but it has a lot of coffee grounds and kitchen scraps so i would think that would help the N, but it is a guess to see how hot my compost is. I have only used it outside on the hydrangeas. Dirt bla bla dirt bla.


----------



## orangesunshine

you are welcome---i love to make peeps smile and laugh---my sense of humor usually pisses people off though :doh: ---you can simply feel how hot it is by just putting your hand in it for a couple seconds---it is literal when peeps say it is hot---sounds like you made up for the lack of soy with your own goodies---much mojo for you and yours


----------



## BBFan

Hi Rose-  Can you get cottonseed meal?  It's a good N source that should give you about 3-4 months feed.  Another source is feather meal, but iIME it doesn't last very long.

I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, I can get cottonseed meal. 

 I was hoping you would come by *BBFan*.  When I mix this all up how long should it set until I use it?

I am well, thank you. Getting pretty excited over dirt though.
How are you?


----------



## nouvellechef

I called around and found no soybean. Just keep a eye out. I guess If all you can get is blood. Roll with that. How much per cf. IDK. I forgot, it's been so long since I used it. But I remember it was never enough to keep it lush until late flower. Always does put around week 4-5.


----------



## Rosebud

You like blood better then soybean? How long does it set after i mix it all up, until i can use it? Thank you for looking NChef, i appreciate you holding my hand through this. 

The rice hulls are on their way.  So if i know it is going to run out at week 4-5, couldn't i do something else then?  The soy is  for N correct?


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You like blood better then soybean? How long does it set after i mix it all up, until i can use it? Thank you for looking NChef, i appreciate you holding my hand through this.
> 
> The rice hulls are on their way.  So if i know it is going to run out at week 4-5, couldn't i do something else then?  The soy is  for N correct?



Oh no. Soybean hands down.

Yes. A bottle of Roots or the like for some extra N will be required when using blood meal. At least from the runs I did with it.


----------



## BBFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, I can get cottonseed meal.
> 
> I was hoping you would come by *BBFan*. When I mix this all up how long should it set until I use it?
> 
> I am well, thank you. Getting pretty excited over dirt though.
> How are you?


 
Hi Rose- Been busy lately, but doing great.

For a long breakdown period I would absolutely go with the cottonseed meal over the blood meal. Cottonseed is as good as soy. Like I said, excellent source of N along with some P and K.

Bad news is, if you got it in pots outside and the temps are near freezing, the microbial activity goes pretty dormant under those conditions. They'll kick back into gear come spring, but you'll still need to let it cook a while.

Also- wanted to clarify this:


			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> Another source is feather meal, but iIME it doesn't last very long.


What I actually meant was it takes too long to break down in our type of growing- great for other container growing or in the beds.


----------



## engneer

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> I have a new tent. Here is a pic of the veg in the new tent.View attachment 180319
> 
> 
> NC, are you here? I am about ready to use blood meal instead of the soy that i can't get, and perilite for the rice hulls. I want to get this going. What do you think? Any suggestions please?



Hi Rosie.  Dried Blood is an excellent source of slow release, organic nitrogen and I add 1 cup to one cubic foot of dirt.  IMO, for organic growing it is an essential amendment.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, this is big news: RICE HULLS




 I will be continuing my dirt building and hopefully finish it this weekend. I have rice hulls, thanks again *Duck* for the link.


----------



## Rosebud

engneer said:
			
		

> Hi Rosie.  Dried Blood is an excellent source of slow release, organic nitrogen and I add 1 cup to one cubic foot of dirt.  IMO, for organic growing it is an essential amendment.



Thank you, yes I used it years ago but the american rose society  came out against it during the mad cow thing so I quit using it then. But if i can get the cottonseed here i will use that this time. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## orangesunshine

huge news for the rice hulls---looking forward to hearing how you like them---still can't find them here and am gonna ask the feed store to order them for me---hope i don't get stuck with the whole 50lb bag


----------



## Rosebud

The rice hulls were a great idea, i can see why Nchef likes them. I can't wait to get it all together. I really need to get a life, no one should be this happy about dirt and rice hulls.
Thanks Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine

i am---:hubba:


----------



## tcbud

Rice Hulls are something that is in the organic soil I buy down in the valley.


----------



## Rosebud

They look very clean, to go in dirt and i can see why they would work well instead of peralite. Is your soil a good price TC? I wish someone here did that, but i don't know how much of a need there is here. I live in the -use every kind of chemical - farming community. we do have a couple of organic orchards and such, but not like I bet you have in Cali.  I sure am enjoying your photo up there.


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosie,  Just stopping in to say high, :ciao: .  I'll have to get the recipe from you when I can start growing.  I am hoping to go all organic, but need a guinea pig so I don't screw things up, and that's you. LOL  The different recipes are interesting.  Take care Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

I am happy to be your guinea pig. I am glad you stopped in PP. I will be glad when you can start a grow.


----------



## orangesunshine

good morning *rosebud*---how is your world today


----------



## Rosebud

How was your night last night  *Orange*? Hope you had fun. It is cold but I am decorating the marijuana christmas tree so i am having some fun.


----------



## orangesunshine

nice---thanks for asking---think i am gonna decorate one of my pot plants too---not quite ready to break out the decorations just yet---last night was a good time---nice stroll in the downtown district with the gf---little chilly---few cocktails---appitizers in one spot---dinner at another---was wearing my special cologne---o-de-reeking-of-the-ganja---lol---fun times---pretty small town---been here a long time---ran into some peeps i know---passed out by midnight in my own bed---a good night lol


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look very clean, to go in dirt and i can see why they would work well instead of peralite. Is your soil a good price TC? I wish someone here did that, but i don't know how much of a need there is here. I live in the -use every kind of chemical - farming community. we do have a couple of organic orchards and such, but not like I bet you have in Cali.  I sure am enjoying your photo up there.



If I remember correctly, that organic mix from a landscape business was about $60 for a pick up load (a square yard?).  I do remember that at the Worm Farm in Durham that a load was $60 (a loader bucket full, almost up to the top of the pick up truck bed).  I still have worms in my soil from that place.  Compared to the Ocean Forest we were getting a good deal IMO.

Glad you are enjoying the photo.  It smokes real nice too, in my top three from this summer.


----------



## powerplanter

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am happy to be your guinea pig. I am glad you stopped in PP. I will be glad when you can start a grow.



I was going to ask Hamster but didn't want to offend him. LOL   I am so ready to start growing, gotta get a camera though.  I told my son we need to start getting some seeds so we don't have to buy everything at once.  I might buy a tent, but not sure on that just yet.  Things are so expensive :shocked: especially with little income.  I'll get there though.   :farm:  Just a matter of time.  It's good to type to you Rosebud, take care and be safe.  Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Rosebud

Happy holidays to you too PP.

Well, the dirt is done.  I solemnly swear that I will not hold NChef in anyway responsible if the dirt sucks. I did the best I could but it is not his recipe. Smells like the farm right now which is ok with me. So i will let it set for a while, i doubt it will get hot as it is cold outside. I wish i would have put it in the garage but it is too late and too heavy to move now. I can always put some in some pots and bring them in the garage.  hm..Yea, I got dirt.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Happy holidays to you too PP.
> 
> Well, the dirt is done.  I solemnly swear that I will not hold NChef in anyway responsible if the dirt sucks. I did the best I could but it is not his recipe. Smells like the farm right now which is ok with me. So i will let it set for a while, i doubt it will get hot as it is cold outside. I wish i would have put it in the garage but it is too late and too heavy to move now. I can always put some in some pots and bring them in the garage.  hm..Yea, I got dirt.



So the only diff was blood meal instead of soy? Where is it cooking at? Not outside, right?


----------



## Rosebud

I guess i wasn't clear that yes it is outside as it is too heavy to move to the garage. I guess cooking is the wrong word. Although my compost pile is always warm.

What is bio-tone. I don't have that either.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I guess i wasn't clear that yes it is outside as it is too heavy to move to the garage. I guess cooking is the wrong word. Although my compost pile is always warm.
> 
> What is bio-tone. I don't have that either.



Oh boy. LOL. You didnt think about weight, to move it around before you made the batch? Outside they will stay dormant and not become active or very little. While I have never really cooked it outside in winter, I cant say it will for sure play a role, bad or good. Also you could bring in a very serious bug problem. 

Bio-tone is at the HomeDepot. By Epsoma.


----------



## Rosebud

Well like I said Nouvelle, (which is what I call you, ha) you can have the glory but none of the disappointment if it doesn't work out well. Like I said my compost heap usually has some heat. It  isnt' below zero or anything. 
Are you thinking I should pot up the pots and bring them in. 
What bugs are out there in this cold weather? .


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well like I said Nouvelle, (which is what I call you, ha) you can have the glory but none of the disappointment if it doesn't work out well. Like I said my compost heap usually has some heat. It  isnt' below zero or anything.
> Are you thinking I should pot up the pots and bring them in.
> What bugs are out there in this cold weather? .



I know. But I want to see it work well! I know the potential it holds as we have all seen lots of pics from it. But trial and error is how it came about. So let the fun begin.

IDK. I just assume there is always bugs outside. So my soil never sees it.


----------



## Rosebud

I hear you about the bugs. I appreciate you caring that it works well. I will go to the H depot and get the biotone. 
I was thinking a box of guano wouldn't hurt, it is used up faster then the soybean meal though huh. 
It looks great, i loved seeing all the different colors of amendments and think of where they all came from, pretty fun stuff for an old stoner.


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I hear you about the bugs. I appreciate you caring that it works well. I will go to the H depot and get the biotone.
> I was thinking a box of guano wouldn't hurt, it is used up faster then the soybean meal though huh.
> It looks great, i loved seeing all the different colors of amendments and think of where they all came from, pretty fun stuff for an old stoner.



Guano is too expensive. Why I deleted it from first trial run. I actually didnt have castings on this current run. And so far see no difference. Get the bio-tone for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

i actually have guano on hand. Should i pour it in?
I will get the bio tone today. Thanks again. nouvelle.


----------



## nouvellechef

Sure


----------



## Rosebud

sure, your welcome or sure pour it in? ha. Have you had your latte yet? I m on #2 oh and satori.


----------



## nouvellechef

I like salted caramel mochas. Mmmmm. Sipping one now and writing holiday catering menus.

The sure was go ahead add it. Not sure if it's been talked about. But it's important you dont let them get to big vs how much hot soil you give them. For example. 1.5gal of hot soil(3gal pot) works perfect to yield 3oz plant. I know their are many factors in that equation. But flower a bit early your first run with it and get a feel for it. 2nd round, if they were lush upon harvest, veg a bit longer next time.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hi RoseBud!!:ciao: 

Thought I'd stop by to see whats growing on over here!!

Finals are done and I got 3.17 GPA this quarter. Gotta love it when a plan comes together!! 

Speaking on plans, here's my batch of GChem, almost time to flip the switch and start chucking pollen!









Have a good one MP'ers!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Os, nice to see you. That is a beauty. Looks great. Congrats on your 3.17. Good for you, i am proud.

The dirt is just waiting on the bio-tone. the depot doesn't have it. 

I took some cuttings from a medicine woman in flower. I lost my last ones to 20% humidity..  So now the humidity is 50 % I hope they clone ok.

My flower room is going well and looks like it should, here is some pic's, lights on sorry.


Thanks for coming by.


----------



## 420_Osborn

I dont mind the lights on pics!! 

How far along are those?


----------



## Rosebud

the MW is 16 days in and I am sorry i can't find in my diary when Jack went in. They look nice and green after the last grow of yellow.


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice Rose :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Duck. Green is better then yellow.


----------



## pcduck

> The dirt is just waiting on the bio-tone. the depot doesn't have it.



Walmart, Ace Hardware, Lowes, ect  They all carry Bio-tone at least here in my area they do.


----------



## HemperFi

Rosy, I was so sorry to hear about your clone problem. I hope you manage to keep the strain you love. I missted my clones the other day and for some reason didn't close the dome. The humidity was very low, and by the time I remembered them, they were all drooping -- I sprayed them again and closed the dome, and they  (most of them) came back nicely. I have decided to get rid of the Poison Mighty Mite -- it is too difficult to grow. I think I'll pop some cheese when the seeds get here from Attitude and replace the PMM with some CHEESE. I wish you well with youir dirt thing -- think I'll continue using the FFoF  I read an artyicle yesterday about how chem nutes mimmic organic nutes so well that the plant can't tell the difference, and if the chems are not too hot even the microbes don't know the difference. I'm using both chem and organic nutes -- seems to work fine -- we will see. Good luck with the re-vedge. Let us know how it is progressing.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Hemper. Isn't great there are so many ways to grow?
when I see folks banging out big harvests with hydro...makes me pause, but the dirt is my thing. 


I just posted elsewhere that I drank superthrive this morning. it is used for clones...glad i was organic if i am gonna be that stupid.  lololo


----------



## 420_Osborn

WHy'd you drink superthrive???


----------



## Rosebud

Can You Believe I Did That?  The guy at poisen control was really glad i was an organic gardner..sheesh.
I had done clones and had the superthrive setting in  a juice glass, went to take some medicine and thought it was water and downed it.We had a good laugh, i have never done anything that dumb...well i probably have but not telling.

What are you taking next quarter Osborn? How many quarters left?

Here is my donated Burmese kush, trying to get the thrip under controll..so that is what is on the leaves.

Here is a pic of the flowering room with Medicine Woman. 





Thanks for stopping by Os.


----------



## powerplanter

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> WHy'd you drink superthrive???



:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

PP, your friend rose is a dork. It is true. I always thought i was fairly cool, but no, a dork it is.


----------



## pcduck

What did it taste like *Rose*?


----------



## Rosebud

b vitamins with little pot stem clippings at the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Rosebud

I think it is the new vitavegavegimin.


----------



## powerplanter

LOL  I usually say been there done that, but, I don't know anyone that has ever drank Super Thrive.  Let us know how you feel.  LOL


----------



## bubba902

pcduck said:
			
		

> Walmart, Ace Hardware, Lowes, ect  They all carry Bio-tone at least here in my area they do.




Yupp, same stores in my area too... 
Did you wake up to snow on the ground today pcduck?! I opened the door to let the dogs out and bout crapped myself! we got a good inch this morning.


----------



## Rosebud

powerplanter said:
			
		

> LOL  I usually say been there done that, but, I don't know anyone that has ever drank Super Thrive.  Let us know how you feel.  LOL



Maybe I should start all my days with a belt of that.


----------



## bubba902

lmao, next thing you know. You will be creating side legs/arms lol. toes inbetween toes n stuff


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---superthrive---really---please do let us know if any of your body parts grow bigger---:rofl: :heart:


----------



## Rosebud

I know Orange..   

How you doing? what are you smoking?


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl: :rofl:

Dang Rose thats funny! Plant looks rather healthy besides the thrips. 

I've got 6 quarters left, including a summer internship. I'm taking Heavy Civil Construction, Transportation Safety, and one other Safety Class (I think that's an in depth look at accident investigation)

Hope ya feel BETTER after drinking the potion and not worse! :ciao:


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---on the road most of the day---my 1st cocktail stoli, pomagranate, kerns peach,and i am burning some PK hash---what you burning my dear---you know you may have stumbled on the alixer that may double as a----well---who knows what---got to keep it clean---:hubba:


----------



## suburban

A superthrive-tini?  Superthrive-mopolitan?

'shaken, not stirred'


----------



## Rosebud

Hi suburban...yes, I highly recommend a belt of superthrive to get your morning going. Maybe  three fingers, one ice cube.
Nice to see you Suburban.


----------



## warfish

I stopped in to see your beautiful girls and as an added bonus I learned a new cocktail mix! 

Your girls look happy and healthy, Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud

Hey warfish, so sounds like you have had a major change in your life. I am wishing you well. The girls are happy, thank you for coming by.

I am going to pop three Larry seeds next week. Someone on MP mentioned that if we didn't want to grow in the summer we better get on it.. so that is to be continued....


----------



## warfish

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey warfish, so sounds like you have had a major change in your life. I am wishing you well. The girls are happy, thank you for coming by.
> .



Thank you for the well wishes, Rosebud   I am starting to feel happy for the first time in a long time and living life once again!   So you may see more of me around these parts, because when I am happy I pursue my passions. :icon_smile:


----------



## BBFan

Hi Rosebud!  Just wanted to drop by and say thanks- you're a good person.

So apart from the cocktails, what are your thoughts on Super Thrive (for plants  jk)?  I've never used it myself- seems like there's some nasty stuff in it- but have you used it in the past with good results.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi BB, thank you.
I like superthrive. It is only vit b 3 and acetic acid, which, i don't really know what that is...the real name is 1-Napthyl acetic acid...I have not googled that as after drinking it, id didn't want to know. lol. I have used it for years in the gardens outside, cloning roses and plants that were stressed.  I am misting my newest clones with it. 
Take a swig, you'll love it. NOT


----------



## Rosebud

Happy holidays Mp'rs. I hope you all have a great season.

My flowering room is packed. It seems company dictates a lot of when i flip. The guest room is very hot with the tent in the closet so I am cloning and flipping. Our daughter and husband will be here for 5 days so it won't be convenient to tend the plants but everything is big enough to flip, so off we go.

The flower room has 3 *medicine women* at 4 weeks, one *Trainwreck*, a *jack*, and a *hashberry* and two just flipped satori.

After cloning i will flip the ones in the tent that are *Burmese Kush*, or as dman calls them buku, and a *skywalker* These I have not grown before, looking forward to the taste.











my dog smiling and my new vape..Extreme Q. My old one caught on fire..i think i used it too much.


----------



## Sol

Hiya Rose, 

 I hear great things about skywalker , should be interesting. P.s. i did your superthrive thing once too with fermenting apple cidervinegar and mollases i set out to catch gnats, while tending my plants, set down my coffe or whatever and slammed back the apple cider vinegar mix. Never told till now, not cool.

 Also glad to see you had backup medicine woman- dont lose the fav


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good rosie   Pretty pooch ya go there


----------



## Rosebud

Sol, I am glad i am in good company, lol.  I won't tell anyone.  

I haven't got a clone from MW yet that has lived. I had those three in flower and lost the clones. I have some of the sickest (in a bad way) sticks of it trying to root now. Not easy to root when mom is in flower.

Thanks Jack, he is a good boy.


----------



## Sol

If that does'nt work, you could re-veg the whole plant after harvest. It would take awhile, but you would'nt lose her. I certain you already know this, are you trying clones first?  and leave reveg as a last resort?  I know you have already had this discussion so i'll leave it to mother rosebud ,who knows best.   lol


----------



## Rosebud

Mother rosebud? funny.. Yes, that will be the last opportunity I think. I may call the guy I got the clone from a year ago and see. I reveged a Jack and cloned and it did well, it was fun to watch that. So yes, as a last ditch effort I will. 
I should have enough yield of that to last while I reveg.  I don't share MW.

Thanks for stopping in Sol.


----------



## ArtVandolay

:ciao: :ciao: Pssst.  Word around the forum is certain of your parts are super thriving :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

OH Art, always count on you to make me laugh hard, Yes, i am not at liberty to say, but there is some thriving going on. 
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ArtVandolay

Rosebud said:
			
		

> OH Art, always count on you to make me laugh hard, Yes, i am not at liberty to say, but there is some thriving going on.
> Thanks for the laugh.



Up twinkles :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz

On fire ? Which one do you had ? Volcano ? Dont' scare me girl


----------



## Rosebud

It was the vapir1 and sparks shot out the fan end.


----------



## ArtVandolay

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It was the vapir1 and sparks shot out the fan end.



Sounds more like a volcano


----------



## Rosebud

There are now 10 plants in my 4.5x4.5 flowering room, but only for two weeks. I hope it doesn't get ugly in there, fighting for space and all.

Those blue things are trip catchers..thankfully they haven't caught any yet.

​


----------



## ArtVandolay

Yee haaa!  That's some garden :hubba:  Real nice  :icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter

A full flower room is a good thing.  Merry Christmas Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Merry Christmas PP, I hope you and your family enjoy this holiday. I am glad I got to know you a little this year. Your a great guy.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *rosebud*---Great space you got going on there---heard you got your new vape:woohoo: ---was that from Mr.RB to keep you smiling or a gift for yourself---merry x mas to you and yours


----------



## Rosebud

I have to admit that i may have been a tad grumpy when my other one became old sparky. So yes, it is from mr rb. He looks forward to using it in a year. this one has no smell at all. my other one did, so now i have a stealth vape, not that i need stealth, but if i ever do, i am ready. quiet too.

*Orange*, i hope you have the best holiday, always good to see you.


----------



## HemperFi

I want one, Rosy, where can I find a good one?


----------



## Rosebud

I got mine locally, boy is it great. You can get them on line at vapornation.com,  The one I have that i love is the Extreme Q. It uses half the pot my other one did and stays on all day like Duck said, like a water fountain. And it is the best buzz, with a vape, i think. took a couple days to get used to it and I never looked back. Get yourself one Hemper. I sound like a commercial.  Mr rb likes it as there is no smell. It is a good one.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm looking at the Extreme Q now -- is $260.00 a good price -- comes w/ a grinder and free shiping.


----------



## Rosebud

I payed less, but when you tell them you other had sparks, they are happy to dicker. I looked at vapornation,and got vape, it comes with a life time warranty.

I hope you get one Hemper it is the "blank".

Hi puffinNugs, i was so happy you stopped in, even if you didn't look around, ha.  Merry Christmas and I like your avatar.


----------



## Roddy

My friend Rosie, here's to a WONDERFUL Christmas and a GREEN new year filled with love and happiness!! Can't wait to see what new grows you take on, in soil or whatever you decide to try!!

Take care!!


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---looks like things are happening at the Mr. and Mrs. Rosebud residence---vaps in the recliner, food, NBA, ---:woohoo: ---have a great day


----------



## Rosebud

Hey *Orange, * I hope you day is going well. we have a break here between visitors, i will be glad when i can just curl up and chill with my new vape.  I am glad your here at MP.


----------



## Soumyananda

Thats nice. You can get better result that before. Happy to help you.


----------



## Rosebud

:confused2: ^ huh?


----------



## HemperFi

My new vape will be here this week -- Extreme-Q too 

Happy New Year Rosy


----------



## Rosebud

Happy New Year Hemper. I think you will be very happy with your new vape. Like i said if your not, i will buy it for half price..what a deal huh?


----------



## Grower13

happy new year

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you grower 13. Glad you joined us this year as well. we have some rocking new members. Happy new year to you too.


----------



## tcbud

Happy New Year Rose....

Haven't been around much lately, hows the grow going?  I can't sit at the desk as long as I used to, so just not on here long or much.  Gonna start some Mother Plants next month I think, for this summer grow.  Hope all is going well with you.


----------



## Rosebud

i was thinking about you yesterday TC. I hope all is ok with you. Please come by when you can as I miss ya. Looking forward to your summer grow. I have three to harvest this week. ;~)... much more managable then your harvests. I still don't know how you do it. hugs.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *rosebud*---happy new year my dear---


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Orange and you too. I hope it is the best ever for you.

Journal update.

Put *trainwreck, Jack Herer, and Satori*in the tent to veg in 5 gallon smart pots. these smart pots are on their 3rd and 4th grow and other then being dirty, they look new. I think they will wear well.

Added 16 quarts of worm castings to the super soil that is not cooking but sitting on the cold patio. I had to buy ffof today but it will be my next to the last bag, I hope. I have a thermometer in the composter and it reads COLD. I added another bag of rice hulls. It looked like it needed it. ha.

Happy new year and a healthy new year to the people nice enough to stop by and the ones that don't too. I hope it is your best year ever.

I so far do not like the rapid rooters. I won't use them again. I have better luck in dirt.  Back with pictures.


----------



## Rosebud

This is Hashberry by Mandala:


----------



## orangesunshine

BPOTM candidate---looking good rb---must be them extra rice hulls---:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

This is a mess of Medicine woman and others at different stages. That is what happens when company comes and stays in the veg room.
​


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is Hashberry by Mandala:
> 
> 
> View attachment 182947
> 
> 
> View attachment 182948



yummy...... :icon_smile:
:48:


----------



## Kushluvr

LoOoking good though!!!


----------



## PartyBro420

They look great! I love it when it starts to change colour, it makes even people that don't know about growing anything say "WOW".


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks G13, kushl, and Partybro.

Here is a pic of Burmese kush. I think it is a nice plant.


​


----------



## Kushluvr

nice n green!


----------



## bho_expertz

Rose ... Smoking a big one of Hashberry right now ... Hard smoke ... Let it go longer for a really hard hit. Yours look really nice. Mines didn't had many cristals but had one that smelled tangerine :hubba:.

That burmese looks wild. Happy 2012 girl.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey bho, thanks. How long should i let it go? Does it put you out? I hope so.


----------



## powerplanter

The leaves look pretty close to me Rose.  I'd like to know how that one turns out as it is on my list.  Take care, PEACE .


----------



## 7greeneyes

Happy happy New Year, Rose. :ciao: Lookin real good there.


----------



## bho_expertz

I cut mines earlier ... before 60 days ... 57 i think. Try the 65 days they say :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to wait for some amber on this one *bho*. I need to go get new batteries for my scope as some one left the light on...that would be me.:angrywife:  will you grow it again, were you pleased?


----------



## bubba902

Delicious. Mojo to you my Friend


----------



## dman1234

Hi Rose, I got your message in my thread, Your Buku looks good, I do think its similar to mine here is a shot of one of mine at 30 days.







They look similar dont you think


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you dman. It sure looks the same to me. It is a beautiful plant, huh. It will be my first kush. I know you told me but is it an up or a couch high? Did you take it amber? Mine has a long way to go, but just wondering. I am happy you have grown it. Thanks again.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you dman. It sure looks the same to me. It is a beautiful plant, huh. It will be my first kush. I know you told me but is it an up or a couch high? Did you take it amber? Mine has a long way to go, but just wondering. I am happy you have grown it. Thanks again.


 
Mine is very couchy, they finnish early but a few i have left to day 65 and they are very heavy smoke, we love it, hope yours comes out as you want it.


----------



## bho_expertz

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am going to wait for some amber on this one *bho*. I need to go get new batteries for my scope as some one left the light on...that would be me.:angrywife:  will you grow it again, were you pleased?



Like the smoke but will not grow her again. Need a fast indica to be a mother. Know any that could be that one ?


----------



## Rosebud

This is my first really indica, so no bho, I don't.  Did you do larry yet?


----------



## bho_expertz

It will take at least 5 more weeks. Going to reveg one of them because don't have the clones and she(Larry) looks real real nice. Have one phenotype that is foxtailing a lot, shouldn't yield much but guess that will be a good smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

This burmese kush is a beautiful plant and clones well. Maybe look into that?


----------



## bho_expertz

Going to buy Super Skunk from Sensi. 50 days. After some other


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Your girls are looking absolutely wonderful, Rosebud!


----------



## HemperFi

I agree, your plants are very sweet -- like you.

I got the vape -- I plugged it in, turned it up, loaded it and tried it out -- three times. I am very high. I don't know about no smell -- i like the smell of burning buds, but I have to say -- I ammm High.

More to come concerning this, um, device.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you very much *THG*, to whom i will be forever indebted for turning me on to Satori!

Hemper, i am so happy you got the vape..What about the taste? Can you believe it? I hope you like it as well as I do. I leave it on all day. It took me a day or two to get used to it after smoking, but if you have a cough, it will really help.


----------



## HemperFi

I'm not sure about the taste, yet. I have to try a variety of weed to know. Can you just load it and leave it on and take a hit whenever, or will it vape what's in the chamber if you draw on it or not? 

It's a pretty cool little machine -- did you get potpourie (sp) with yours? Have you tried that? Can you put the bags over your head, turn on the fan and live that way?


----------



## Rosebud

Laughing out loud here, that is funny. Yes, i got the little dried flowers and no I have not tried that. I do have some lavender oil i will maybe try. Yes, you leave it on and just go hit on it whenever you want. A tiny bit escapes the mouthpiece but not much. Have you tried the fan? You will know when it is about gone as it will taste like burnt popcorn, but just lightly. I load mine with satori in the morning and it last till noon then i do it again and then after dinner it is the medicine woman. I love how quiet it is too.


----------



## HemperFi

Yes, mine is so quiet I didn't know until you said something that it was making any noise at all. So, you must have that cool little glass poker. How often do you poke it? How full do you fill it? 

I'm going to have to get some Satori on the 6th. Who is the breeder?



This is a prety spacy little machine -- state of the art, futuristic houka. I'm trying to think what I'm going to say when someone asks what it is -- "Um, well, that's a thingy the doctor gave me for my condition." lol

I like it Rosy

HF


----------



## bho_expertz

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get some Satori on the 6th. Who is the breeder?



Mandala. Growing 3 Satori from seed right now :aok:

I will also take the Lucky 7 promotion. 7 is my number :hubba:. Nice promo.


----------



## Rosebud

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yes, mine is so quiet I didn't know until you said something that it was making any noise at all. So, you must have that cool little glass poker. How often do you poke it? How full do you fill it?
> 
> I'm going to have to get some Satori on the 6th. Who is the breeder?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prety spacy little machine -- state of the art, futuristic houka. I'm trying to think what I'm going to say when someone asks what it is -- "Um, well, that's a thingy the doctor gave me for my condition." lol
> 
> I like it Rosy
> 
> HF


I think i only put about 1/4 of a joint, a pinch in mine three times a day. I can't believe that is all it uses. My old one used a lot more. I am so happy you like it. Pretty fun.

*bho,* what about the 7th? Do you need to share?


----------



## bho_expertz

Didn't understand Rose, but there is going to be a promo tomorrow ( the 6th )in Attitude Site. For purchases higher then 35£, they give 7 UFO's ... And the UFO sound just great :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

I didn't know about the promo. Can you share the promo code? I will go look up UFO's. thank you BHO.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hey rosie I dont think there is a code tommorow just put 35 euros  or pounds or whatever like 44 bucks worth of seeds in your cart and they  should show up in your cart.  Im gettin in on these too.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Lemon Jack, thanks. Oh dear I better go shopping.


----------



## HemperFi

What ya gonna get Rosy?


----------



## Rosebud

I am looking at the Cindy, or the cinderella 99. I have three Larry seeds that I need to start too. That is the one Hamster grows so well, Larry OG (Kush) He likes it a lot. It is supposed to be one that if you take when the tricomes are more cloudy/clear it is an up high and then if you take it w/more amber it is nighttime.
I would like to hear from THG about any other mandala strains she liked. I am impressed with their plants. Beautiful, hardy and not a lot of nutes needed. I am ready to harvest their Hashberry, but haven't tried it yet. So many seeds, so little time. 
Are you thinking of getting something too?
How's the vape today? Mine is good.


----------



## dman1234

you can *always* put the code "420" at attitude to save 10%


----------



## Rosebud

I didn't know that dman. Thanks.


----------



## Grower13

I got my news letter from Atttitude about the special........ it list the seeds and tells you about each one.


----------



## HemperFi

Yep, Rosy, I'm going to order satori and perhaps some Larry OG. Who is the breeder of Larry?


----------



## 7greeneyes

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yep, Rosy, I'm going to order satori and perhaps some Larry OG. Who is the breeder of Larry?


 
CaliConnection (supposedly a "breeder" named Swerve)


----------



## HemperFi

I just fired it up, Rosy, I had 3/4 of that joint I rolled for comparison last night, so it just seemed easier to smoke the doobie this morning (stoner)  I have it on 410 degrees -- lots of vapor... I left it on and went out and swabbed the decks (Bubba) and when I came back in it was working just like I left it. It trips me out that you can just leave it on. I will never give up my joints, but I can see smoking from this high tech hooka nearly every day.

The problem I have is where to stash it -- it is so different looking anyone who sees it is going to ask what the heck it is, and I still don't know what I'm going to say... Yes I do -- I'm going to say, "It's a pipe. Wanna get high?"


----------



## Rosebud

Talk to me in a week and see what ya think. Do you smoke ciggs? I used to. If you don't smoke ciggs, the joints will taste pretty lousy after using this.

My girlfriend stuck ither's in a laundry hamper over christmas and just had to find the mouthpiece and kept it on. Mine is in my bedroom and if your in there, you know what it is ha.


----------



## Rosebud

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yep, Rosy, I'm going to order satori and perhaps some Larry OG. Who is the breeder of Larry?



Great choices. Jaam has some Larry going now, I think, really nice.

You'll be swabbing the decks in double time w/ the satori.


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is Hashberry by Mandala:
> 
> 
> View attachment 182947
> 
> 
> View attachment 182948



Just beautiful.  Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## powerplanter

My girlfriend stuck ither's in a laundry hamper over christmas and just had to find the mouthpiece and kept it on. Mine is in my bedroom and if your in there, you know what it is ha.[/quote]


:hubba::hubba::hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Hi PP, well, don't ya think? lol

Here is Jack Herer. She looks past her prime at 59 days but she still has a few days to go. She is a rugged ole girl. She isn't quit 10 % amber yet.  
For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice buds Rose :aok:


----------



## HemperFi

you must be sharing the super thrive -- the buds are simply devine. Excellent growing as usual -- must be the dirt.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Hemp, i am not in "my" dirt yet. It is cooking in the cold outside, if that. is possible.  Yes, every time I smell super thrive now I get a little shiver.. ick.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Hey Rosebud, the ladies look great, i noticed you posted a few pics of some Hashberry, i just ordered some beans of that, how does she grow, is she packing on decent size? good resiny buds?


----------



## Rosebud

Hashberry is my first indica. She is 60 days in and I am very happy with her growth. She is packing on weight now and has been for a week. I don't know how long she will go as this is my first grow with her. She is a neat and tidy plant, didn't ask for much at all. I will get pictures before harvest. I am hoping for a nice night time smoke. Thanks  for coming by.

My harvest of Trainwreck today was a pleasant experience. I didn't have any popcorn, which is easy to do with this pheno. I did lst and grew her in a 3 gallon pot. All the harvest was hung, no screens. I finally have her dialed in. Took 3 years.  If I don't lose too much weight with the 3 gallon smart pots I will switch to those instead of 5. they are much easier for me to haul around and more plants can fit in my space. Thoughts?


----------



## powerplanter

I never thought of space being freed up with smaller pots.  Sounds good.  Are you doing a journal on that Hashberry?  I'd like to check that one out.  :icon_smile:   Take care Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

I will go take a picture just for you PP. 

This is a really small plant for me. It was puny in veg and got happy in flower, but very small. This was given to me from a friend as a sick clone. So I don't know if it is always small or if mine was stressed.

This is Hashberry @60 days.




​


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---your hashberry is looking verrrryyy nice---always nice to see your grow---you have the green mojo for sure---and thank you for all of your kind words---may your day be filled with sunshine and peace---how's that recliner working out :hubba:


----------



## powerplanter

That looks pretty tasty Rose.  Lots of trichomes.  Thanks for the pic.  By the way, that spruce in the back ground is awesome!!  LOL  Stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud

The recliner will be delivered by next weekend. I put it on lay-away so have one more payment to make. I hope he likes it. He will I bet. 
Your plants look great Orange, they really do. I love the cross one. can't remember their names.
PP that is a dwarf blue spruce. It isn't very dwarfish. Thanks though, it is pretty in winter when everything else isn't.


----------



## Roddy

YUMMY, Rosie!! Simply YUMMY!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Well hi loyal peeps.
I weighed out trainwreck and only got 30 grams dried in the 3 gallon pot. So, that is an ounce less. Is that possible that going from a 5 gallon to a three gallon I would lose an ounce? I know it isn't a side by side comparison or a double blind study and maybe things weren't as they were when I got 2.5 ounces. So, i was wondering if I could go to all 3 gallon pots. I still don't know. I have 2 Satori's in 3 gall too, so for now I will still lug the 5 gallon ones around and be grumpy about how heavy they are.

I can hear Hammy say he gets 3 oz's out of a one gallon...I am depressed. ha.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *grumpy bud*---revelation---move the 5 gal buckets in between waterings----they are a bit lighter then---sounds like a job for Mr. Reclinerbud


----------



## Rosebud

:ciao: :ciao: :ciao: :heart: Hi Orange!

The recliner is coming this weekend. 

I will try and move the pots when dry orange, good idea, it does make a difference. 
How are you purple peach person?


----------



## orangesunshine

Cruising with the new smart phone kicking my butt all the way and I'm vetting sore ----OS pl was harvested yesterday....little earlier than planned...but better early than not at all isx my motto...got some high expectations for the blue rhino due to be done in a couple weeks...glad you.arre well grumpybud...wish I had. a reclinerd and someone to haul my buckets for a smile...sorry bout the.garbled...the new phone typing is a not rough


----------



## Rosebud

This is *hashberry* before the chop. Smells divine.

This is the smallest plant I have ever grown..first indica.

​


----------



## ozzydiodude




----------



## powerplanter

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :holysheep: :holysheep:  Very nice Rosie.


----------



## bho_expertz

She looks beautifull. Hope you enjoy her at least as much as i.


----------



## Lemon Jack

She does look delicious Rosie :cool2:  great work.


----------



## Roddy

Is there any way to make the gals slide or roll around easily? Those tv ads with the people moving the car on a pad comes to mind...5gal pots can be heavy!

Oh, and BEAUTIFUL, as usual!!


----------



## Rosebud

thank you my peeps. 

*Roddy*, I think my plan now is indica's go in 3 gallon pots and the bigger plants will go in 5's. I have a very small room so wheels probably wouldn't work but it is a good idea.

*bho*, i vaped a wet bud last night and I think I might be in love. What do you think of hashberry?

Thanks Lemon Jack. This plant was so different. It looked sick in veg the whole time and went to flower and well...bloomed. (Sorry for that.) lol


----------



## bho_expertz

Strong ... Friends says it is to much ... They don't like because to much sleepy. Me likes a lot but will search for a better indica just because flowering time. 65 days is a little to much for the smoke IMO.


----------



## Rosebud

I took mine at 65 days also, probably about 10-20% amber. I couldn't believe how it immediately relaxed my muscles. And it tasted green. it wasn't even dry. Have you cured yours? I can't wait to try it again when it is dried.
Thanks *bho*.


----------



## HemperFi

I have been looking at your buds all morning. No wonder your vape went on strike for a while  What do you do for long time storage? I was wondering if I could vape green stuff -- didn't try it yet, but couldn't figure out why not -- did picture in my mind the vape exploding -- probably what stopped me  Rosy, you are a master grower -- you had a green thumb way befroe you decided to grow pot, and it really shows in your buds. I'm sorry about the thrips. I wish I had a solution, but I haven't had them yet -- I expect them any minute tho. Although, out here on the boat seems like a good place to avoid that malady -- don't ya think? Did ya get your seeds yet? I am a little confused concerning the differences between organic and chemical. I am told the plant can't tell the difference, and I have used both at the same time without problems --  I was also told that nutes (either organic or chem) do not react with enzymes, and that in soil they can be used with either one. I am going to put some Great White on the Cheese, and I'm going to give them a shot of Cal/Mag in vedge. I see some purple veins in some leaves and stems. This is just sooo much fun when it is going right -- cross your fingers and plow on -- you nice, nice lady 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud

Oh Hemper, you make me laugh. Thank you. I use glass jars for storage.

Thanks for wading thru all this mess. I was a gardener before and I have said  that it it helps because you are naturally interested in botany and are willing to learn and study. I have a lot to still learn.

As for organic vs chemical, i have a bias against chemicals because i grew up on a small farm where lots of pesticides etc were used. Out of us 5 kids, 4 have autoimmune issues. I say it was the ddt. Who knows.  Anyway, I made the switch in growing roses to all organic about 10-15 years ago. I don't show anymore, but my flowers and yard are happy. When you can achieve a symbiotic relationship in the nature of your back yard, it is so easy and incredible. So, with that philosophy, i could hardly use anything  but organics in something I was going to ingest.
Boy, is that more then you ever wanted to know? 

You Hemper are a natural grower..Look out to see what you pull out of your boat in a few more grows. Thanks for stopping in. 
ps. the thrips are gone, thankfully for now.


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah that^^  LOL  I grew up on a farm as well and have autoimmune diseases' also.  Very interesting...


----------



## Rosebud

really PP? i don't think I knew that. Do you think it was all the stuff that was legal to use in those days?

Don't even get me started on genetically engineered corn. ha.


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah Rose.  I have Lupus along with Fibro-Myalgia and Degenerative Disc Disease.  I honestly never thought of all the pesticides.  Bad back is from working in the tobacco fields and driving a truck for 20 plus years.  And the fibro., well, I think that is from the fine people who make all of the "legal" pharmaceuticals, such as Oxycontin.  When I had my back surgery they pumped me full of Oxy.  Personally, I think that drug is what messed up my nerve endings, so now I feel like I am in pain twenty four seven.  And the corn!!     Don't get me started on the corn.  LOL  Take care Rose..


----------



## HemperFi

I also suffer


----------



## HemperFi

from an autoimmune desease -- it's called Bullous Pimpfigoid -- I think I got it from Agent Orange in Vietnam.


----------



## niteshft

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have been looking at your buds all morning. No wonder your vape went on strike for a while  What do you do for long time storage? I was wondering if I could vape green stuff -- didn't try it yet, but couldn't figure out why not -- did picture in my mind the vape exploding -- probably what stopped me  Rosy, you are a master grower -- you had a green thumb way befroe you decided to grow pot, and it really shows in your buds. I'm sorry about the thrips. I wish I had a solution, but I haven't had them yet -- I expect them any minute tho. Although, out here on the boat seems like a good place to avoid that malady -- don't ya think? Did ya get your seeds yet? I am a little confused concerning the differences between organic and chemical. I am told the plant can't tell the difference, and I have used both at the same time without problems --  I was also told that nutes (either organic or chem) do not react with enzymes, and that in soil they can be used with either one. I am going to put some Great White on the Cheese, and I'm going to give them a shot of Cal/Mag in vedge. I see some purple veins in some leaves and stems. This is just sooo much fun when it is going right -- cross your fingers and plow on -- you nice, nice lady
> 
> Peace


 
Firstly, I want to shout a big hello to Rose, it's been a long time and I've missed you sweetie.
  As far as vaping green weed, I do it all the time. I like taking snippets from the flower room to check on the potency and flavor, especially when I'm running something new. I think it's my favorite attribute of owning a vape.


----------



## Rosebud

niteshft, i have missed you. Tell your friend PJ hi for me too.

That is a very cool attribute of a vape. Do you just set it in there or do you grind it wet?

So good to see you ns.


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> from an autoimmune desease -- it's called Bullous Pimpfigoid -- I think I got it from Agent Orange in Vietnam.



Some of the chems we used at the golf course had agent orange as a main ingredient...and it's what killed my dad. Of course, they pulled the stuff several years ago, but that doesn't undo the damage. Be safe, my friend!!

:ciao: Rosie!


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> niteshft, i have missed you. Tell your friend PJ hi for me too.
> 
> That is a very cool attribute of a vape. Do you just set it in there or do you grind it wet?
> 
> So good to see you ns.




My junky box vape was used for this as well, but the stuff tasted green and, well....less than tasty, let's say! It tasted the same with dried product...I assume now this is because of the quality of my vape. It turns me off from spending the big $$ for a good machine, but you guys are really trying to sway me


----------



## HemperFi

I'm going to go get a little green bud and vape it -- Haven't tried it -- sounds like a good idea. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi

Too much, now that is as good a reason to get one of these things as there is.. I am stoked -- no quick drying ever again


----------



## GROBOT

dman1234 said:
			
		

> you can *always* put the code "420" at attitude to save 10%


  Thanks for the tip DMan, also great thread RoseBUD, so much to read and comperhind.  Make your own dirt,  your a genious!!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Guys,

Harvested a little *medicine woman* and *jack *yesterday.
Here are some shots.


This is *medicine woman* lookin a little worn out. The smaller hanger is *Jack herer*.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Those are some Frosty ladies Rosebud, they look awesome.


----------



## kaotik

that med woman looks quite full
nice job rose


----------



## powerplanter

:ciao: :clap: :joint4:


----------



## BBFan

Nice harvest RB.  Enjoy!


----------



## niteshft

Rosebud said:
			
		

> niteshft, i have missed you. Tell your friend PJ hi for me too.
> 
> That is a very cool attribute of a vape. Do you just set it in there or do you grind it wet?
> 
> So good to see you ns.


 
I use my scissors to snip it into small pieces Rose. I just let gravity set it in place, especially wet buds, you want it loosely so air will flow thru it easily.

PJ says "Hi" back at ya!!


----------



## Grower13

yummy

rose were you successful in saving you a cut of the medicine woman?


----------



## Rosebud

No, grower13, i have two more MW in flower, I will try to reveg one of them. I don't like trying to reveg. I have only done it once and it is a mess and lengthy process. 
When all the ice leaves this area I can call the "clone guy" who is an hour away and ask him if he has a clone of her. I can't imagine losing this one.
Thank you for asking.
Thanks to all of you for stopping by.
I will go back to my bubble cloner instead of the rapid rooters I tried. I had lousy success with the rapid rooters.


----------



## Grower13

no clone..... bummer........I'd like to see pics of the plant progress through reveg....... good luck rb.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

If i end up doing that I will do pictures for you G13. It gets ugly.


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that jar of no Satori sad? I am sad about it.
Jack's jar just got filled. That is nice.

Here are the beautiful vegging girls. The dog ate the labels, but I think it is left to right, satori, Jack, trainwreck.​
Here is satori I hope.​
Hope you are all having a good day. I am bummed. Our daughter by choice   ( her words) is getting divorced after 2 years of marriage. They have a baby of course. I am sad about it. and pissed. Can i say pissed? She has no job and he just lost his. I love both of them and want to kill both of them. Not really kill, just maim. Thanks for listening.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I always seem to run out of Satori, too.  At least you have some more going.

Daughter problems--boy I have had a few of those--similar circumstances.  Things will work out.  My daughter is almost 41 now and that baby is now an 18 year old who turned out great!

Your plants look happy even if you are pissed. 

Here, I'll share some of my Satori with you :48:


----------



## orangesunshine

much :heart: to you *Rosebud*---if it makes you feel any better---i want to kill my bratty little 10 year old too---maybe just wring her little neck like a dish towel---water boarding is another option---long as the duck doesn't read these posts---i think we are safe saying we are pissed off--- :ciao: 


P.S.--- for all those in the literal world---just venting---we love our children for better or worse and would never ever bring them any harm


----------



## Rosebud

Yes Orange I must admit that made me laugh and did make me feel better.  water boarding..there is a thought.

THG, what is up...with the satori running out? I don't even share that. I guess i should just grow a whole room of it and get over it. 

Can you believe the dog ate my labels?


----------



## Grower13

Here we go with the satori talk again...... must be some really fine weed for you two to ooww and ahhh over it...... makes me wonder what I'm missing.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Peeps.

I talked with my old clone guy and he said everyone has lost *medicine* *woman* so I will be trying to reveg her. I harvested the last two plants last night and left a lot of bud on her to reveg.

*G13* here is a couple of picture of her that you wanted. I sure hope this works. I have only done it one other time. I really love MW.


----------



## nouvellechef

Looks great. I just went to home depot and picked up 80lb's of fine ground lime, Lily Miller Soil Sweet is the name. For whatever reason they dont post it online. Comes in 40lb bags for $6 each. Just so you know.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks a lot NC. I appreciate you and your dirt.


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Peeps.
> 
> I talked with my old clone guy and he said everyone has lost *medicine* *woman* so I will be trying to reveg her. I harvested the last two plants last night and left a lot of bud on her to reveg.
> 
> *G13* here is a couple of picture of her that you wanted. I sure hope this works. I have only done it one other time. I really love MW.
> View attachment 184361
> 
> 
> View attachment 184362



I've got confidence in you, my friend....


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Roddy.


----------



## powerplanter

Some nice looking plants Rose..Are those three pound grow bags?  Good luck with the reveg.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Peeps.
> 
> I talked with my old clone guy and he said everyone has lost *medicine* *woman* so I will be trying to reveg her. I harvested the last two plants last night and left a lot of bud on her to reveg.
> 
> *G13* here is a couple of picture of her that you wanted. I sure hope this works. I have only done it one other time. I really love MW.
> View attachment 184361
> 
> 
> View attachment 184362




Thanks Rose....... I see you left some chicken on the bone......... this is gonna be very interesting to watch.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey PP, those are 5 gallons smart pots. They really hold up well. I don't know how many runs i have had with them, but seems like a lot.
I decided to use 3 gallons with the indica's but keep my hybrids and sats in the 5 gallon.  Thanks for the luck, i need it. 

G13, your welcome. I will shoot them with some grow ferts today.


----------



## bho_expertz

:aok: Rose plants looks great.

Sorry about the family situation. I'm divorced after 9 years marriage and now i'm separating from my girlfriend ... We lived together for one year. Knew her for 3 years.

It is better to happen that to live in disgrace. I wish you the best ... and for the child aswell.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

That is so sweet bho, thank you. I am sorry you are going through what you are. And I agree with you, lots worse things then divorce. Peace is important.
In these kids case they were too young and came from very dysfunctional homes. They really didn't stand a chance but I love them both.  She kinda adopted us when she was about 4 but didn't come to live with us till she was 17.  I am glad they only have one child.  Thanks again bho.


----------



## niteshft

Hi Rose!! I was wondering, what is it about the Satori and MW that you like? Is it particularly better for pain or other benefits?

I'm looking for something for pain but I also want something to make me feel upbeat as well, a good daytime smoke. I'm looking forward to doing a smoke report on the Z7 I have in veg.


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad you asked niteshft

Satori: Clean, clear headed cerebral high. If you need to paint a room she is your girl. If you want to play games and be quicker then when straight, satori is your girl. If you want to chill, you of course can. Just a great day time smoke. she must help with pain but I don't know that for sure.

Satori doesn't get thrip when other plants do. 


Medicine woman: body relaxes, brain gets fuzzy, pain is much further away and doesn't matter. It is a snuggy warm body high that makes me fall into a wonderful sleep. It isn't couch lock cause I can cook dinner while stoned on MW, but dinner might taste better if i was doing satori. ha, Plus she is a good producer and not picky. I get usually 2.5 to  just under 3 ounces a plant.

There you go. hope that tells you. lol Glad your back ns.


----------



## Roddy

Great descriptions, Rosie!!!


----------



## Rosebud

I told Iron Emmett I would pot a pic of the nugs of *hashberrry *

Here they are. I really like this smoke and the yield was decent even though it was stressed in veg before I got it. A nice relaxing buzz.


----------



## 7greeneyes

crystally! nice


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks 7G, they are pretty sparkly huh. The taste is wonderful.

This is my first day with no satori, i am pouting, but train wreck is helping.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *rosebud*---how you be---would you believe my :hubba: dentist cancelled our date this morning---


----------



## Rosebud

Your dentist dogged you? Wow, it is your lucky day.How are you feeling these days orange?


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks for asking rb---life is pretty darn good right now my dear----just the normal bull---still got possible complaint by the DA to deal with and SOS with a 10 year old daughter going on 17---how bout you---did you break in that new recliner properly with mr rb---:hubba:


----------



## niteshft

Thanks for the info Rose. I gotta get me some of that Satori now!!


----------



## Iron Emmett

Those Buds look nice and frost Rb, thanks for taking the time to post that.

I.E


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps,

G13 asked about the re-veg of Medicine woman and I  am happy to report it is working. Phewy, i would have jumped if I lost her. Not really.
Here she is now.




Here is the flower room, Satori in the back, my last trainwreck in the front.


----------



## Grower13

I'd call that a great comeback in the world of pot........  well done...... How long til you can get a clone off of her?

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know, another couple of weeks at least. I did two pots and they have re-veged at different places on the plant, so i didn't really learn much, but I am so grateful they are going to give me clones.

Thanks for your interest g13!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Rose it has been my experence when revegging, that you never know which places the reveg growth will come from. Once the growth does start it's about 3 weeks til they are ready for clone to be taken


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: Rosebud---veg room looks perfect---nice and healthy---how do you handle the run off from your smart pots---in another couple days you might consider trimming the rootball too---


----------



## Rosebud

I never thought about pruning the root ball, isn't that what the smart pots do all the time? hm, tell me more.  I use big saucers to catch the water, then the pots drink it back up quickly. 
How you doing Orange, you have the little princess this weekend?


----------



## orangesunshine

how you doin' Rosebud---little saucers to catch your over flow without causing a flood is a testimonial towards your quest for perfection---technically i guess that is what the smart pots do---but recharging a mother with fresh soil after a heavy cutting will hold more moisture and allow longer intervals between waterings as she revegs---if you make more space for soil by trimming the rootball your plant will thrive with new growth at both ends and will be less likely to become rootbound---every time i water---my roots grow and i lose a bit of soil---huge drama with the "little princess"


----------



## Rosebud

Crap on the drama, i have it too here. Stress is not good for us..it messes with our high.  Sorry your having that right now Orange.

So, I see what your saying about the root ball, but I am only growing this out for clones, did you think I could trim the roots and start all over? That does sound nice for the plants to have new digs. (pun intended, I think). With room to move. I will think on that.

Thank you Ozzy, I was puzzled by the non uniformity of regrowth. I tried to thank you on the rep thingy, but it said no. So that helps to know that is just how it is.


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't know, another couple of weeks at least. I did two pots and they have re-veged at different places on the plant, so i didn't really learn much, but I am so grateful they are going to give me clones.
> 
> Thanks for your interest g13!



Great job, my friend, what an ugly yet beautiful gal!


----------

